

Google banishes China's main digital certificate authority CNNIC - steveharville
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-banishes-chinas-main-digital-certificate-authority-cnnic/

======
steveharville
Google says a future update in Chrome will remove trust for all certificates
from China's main root certificate authority.

